# BrownieQue's Needs



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Lots of ya'll have offered to bring things for the Brownieque, so here is a list of things we could use.

1) Hamburger buns (4 dozen)
2) Chips, any and all varieties HILLBILLY
3) Tomatoes
4) Onions
5) Pickles
6) Mustard
7) Mayo
8) Catsup
9) Paper Plates and plastic silverware TREBOR
10) Sliced Cheese
11) Charcoal and lighter fluid DMAZYN

We are going to spring for the hamburger patties, and of course Dee Ann's brownies. Please bring your own drinks, and anything else that you would like to share with the others. Who brought the pralines b4??? Yummm.
Our goal is to presmoke the patties here, then use one of the public grills at the park as people wish to eat. Hopefully we can all take turns manning the grill so people aren't tied down to just cooking and can also enjoy the meet.

If you see something on the list you would like to bring, please post what you are bringing so we don't duplicate and end up with too much, or not enough.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I said I'd bring chips about a week ago and will stand by that. For sanitary reasons it will be the individual packages. I'll also have a cooler full of water in the bed of my truck if anyone needs it. Trick to dealing with heat is to STAY HYDRATED. That's how the 111* heat at the first meet we had didn't even phase me

Hillbilly-Chips and water to share

Funny story: Years ago my family had a reunion where everyone came out of the woodwork for a meet and greet. They had tons of food but nothing to eat with.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Funny story: Years ago my family had a reunion where everyone came out of the woodwork for a meet and greet. They had tons of food but nothing to eat with.

Things like that are what I am trying to avoid.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Well then.....I got paper plates and plastic silverware.


----------



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll bring the Charcoal and lighter fluid.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll bring the buns.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

papacueball said:


> I'll bring the buns.


That doesn't sound right lol



I would offer up but it's still not 100% if Iam going or not so ill just say I'll bring beer.....


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

1) Hamburger buns (4 dozen)
2) Chips, any and all varieties HILLBILLY
3) Tomatoes
4) Onions
5) Pickles
6) Mustard _JONNYANALOG_
7) Mayo _JONNYANALOG_
8) Catsup _JONNYANALOG_
9) Paper Plates and plastic silverware TREBOR
10) Sliced Cheese
11) Charcoal and lighter fluid DMAZYN


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

stuckinok said:


> That doesn't sound right lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm vegetarian and I don't know if anyone else is but I'll bring some veggie/garden burgers. Maybe some corn on the cob as well ...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Since I'm Italian I guess it's only fitting if I bring the tomatoes. How many should I bring? Oh, and I've got the name tags too!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Since I'm Italian I guess it's only fitting if I bring the tomatoes. How many should I bring? Oh, and I've got the name tags too!


I was just fixing to post about the name tags! Good to know you found some.


----------



## Ozziefudd (Oct 1, 2008)

I will get pickles and onions. I was also going to bring some chicken wings.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

1) Hamburger buns (4 dozen) PAPACUEBALL
2) Chips, any and all varieties HILLBILLY
3) Tomatoes italynstallion
4) Onions ozziefudd
5) Pickles ozziefudd
6) Mustard JONNYANALOG
7) Mayo JONNYANALOG
8) Catsup JONNYANALOG
9) Paper Plates and plastic silverware TREBOR
10) Sliced Cheese
11) Charcoal and lighter fluid DMAZYN 

Looks like the only thing left uncovered at the moment it cheese


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

To be honest, I think pizza (or any take out) is a much better option.
Grilling is a PITA and wouldn't want nobody wasting time doing that instead of listening to cars.

Jorge.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

doitor said:


> To be honest, I think pizza (or any take out) is a much better option.
> Grilling is a PITA and wouldn't want nobody wasting time doing that instead of listening to cars.
> 
> Jorge.


There's a lot of waiting around though so it shouldn't be a problem for the people in waiting to hang around the grill to flip burgers.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

foosman said:


> 1) Hamburger buns (4 dozen) PAPACUEBALL
> 2) Chips, any and all varieties HILLBILLY
> 3) Tomatoes italynstallion
> 4) Onions ozziefudd
> ...


Ill man up on the cheese lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

stuckinok said:


> Ill man up on the cheese lol


And that's a wrap! Will you bring some pepperjack as well?:drool:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

btw stuk I used to run that same pair of amps! Also had a vr302 that I used some and ran the tweets and sub off the 404 at various times. And installed that same sub in a friends truck and fell in love with the way it sounded.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> And that's a wrap! Will you bring some pepperjack as well?:drool:


that was already in the plans!


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> btw stuk I used to run that same pair of amps! Also had a vr302 that I used some and ran the tweets and sub off the 404 at various times. And installed that same sub in a friends truck and fell in love with the way it sounded.


These are great amps but I decided to go all sundown amps here soon. I really want to here your truck. I am very indecisive when it come to my substage. Right now they are in a pre fab just thrown in the back Haha but I want to hear how your center console set-up does before I make a decision


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

stuckinok said:


> These are great amps but I decided to go all sundown amps here soon. I really want to here your truck. I am very indecisive when it come to my substage. Right now they are in a pre fab just thrown in the back Haha but I want to hear how your center console set-up does before I make a decision


You definately need as much power as you can afford. My center console did so much for my stage it's just plain mindboggling. A couple people couldn't figure out where my sub was at the first meet:laugh:


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> You definately need as much power as you can afford. My center console did so much for my stage it's just plain mindboggling. A couple people couldn't figure out where my sub was at the first meet:laugh:


lol nice... I may have to go the center console route then.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Minor change Guys, we are going to go ahead and grill the burgers early Sat morning and keep them warm in the oven so we don't have to fool will a public grill at the park. Be easier that way, and let us focus on what is important, THE MUSIC.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Either way works for me but I like that idea.


----------



## 1970Cutlass (Feb 21, 2008)

I just saw this, anything else needed. Sodas? Beers? Lemonade?


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

1970Cutlass said:


> I just saw this, anything else needed. Sodas? Beers? Lemonade?


I've suggested people bring their own drinks, but if you care to bring some extra for those that forget I am sure it would be appreciated.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

foosman said:


> I've suggested people bring their own drinks, but if you care to bring some extra for those that forget I am sure it would be appreciated.


I'll have a cooler full of bottled water in the bed of my truck if anyone needs it. Gotta stay hydrated


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Anythings else needed?


----------



## frkkevin (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone want some beer?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

frkkevin said:


> Anyone want some beer?


DOS....do it!


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

frkkevin said:


> Anyone want some beer?


I heart beer.....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I normally don't drink but might have to make an exception.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I normally drink beer. But when I do, it's Dos Equis.


 He has been known to cure narcolepsy, just by walking into the room.

His organ donation card, also lists his beard.

He’s a lover, not a fighter....but he’s also a fighter, so don’t get any ideas.

When it is raining, it is because he is sad.

His shirts never wrinkle.

He is left-handed. And right-handed.

Even if he forgets to put postage on his mail, it gets there.

You can see his charisma from space.

The police often question him, just because they find him interesting.

He once punched a magician. That’s right. You heard me.

His beard alone has experienced more than a lesser man’s entire body.

His blood smells like cologne.

On every continent in the world, there is a sandwich named after him.

His cereal never gets soggy. It sits there, staying crispy, just for him.

*He is The Most Interesting Man In The World.*


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> He has been known to cure narcolepsy, just by walking into the room.
> 
> His organ donation card, also lists his beard.
> 
> ...


You have entirely too much free time on your hands.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

foosman said:


> You have entirely too much free time on your hands.


Being jobless is a *****......really it is


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm on my way out. Gonna stay just outside of Dallas tonight to keep from having to wake up at 3am in the morning. See you guys there


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Drive safe for those coming out of the DFW area....see you and everyone else tomorrow


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm on my way out. Gonna stay just outside of Dallas tonight to keep from having to wake up at 3am in the morning. See you guys there


I get such a kick out of just how excited you are about this. Very cool. Looking forward to seeing everyone tommorrow.


----------

